# Seagull



## MrLuc (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all,

First post here. New to the forum but not guitar playing. I`ve been playing on and off (mostly on) all my life and love it. 

Anyway more of me later... 

To my question:
I just bought a Seagull Artist Studio Burst 12 string. Wow what a guitar! I love it!. I am just wondering... does anyone know what kind of spruce they use for their tops? All the literature says is "select pressure tested spruce". I am accustomed to seeing sitka on guitars. But you think they would say that if it was. Bottom line is it doesn`t really matter because the guitar is great and sounds awesome. I am just being curious. 

Thanks for all those who reply.

Luc


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you email them they usually will answer you in a few days. I have a Simon and Patrick Showcase and they told me the top on this was Adirondack spruce.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

You can't gp wrong getting a Godin . One of the best guitar values today and the added fact they are made in Canada/USA makes it all the better :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Sitka= Spruce*

http://www.bcadventure.com/adventure/wilderness/forest/sitka.htm
They are actaully the same wood that you are talking about, select pressure tested means that its of a finer grain of wood is all, but they are one in the same.Hope you play the heck out of her.Ship.........enjoy


----------



## MrLuc (Jan 24, 2009)

Ship of fools said:


> http://www.bcadventure.com/adventure/wilderness/forest/sitka.htm
> They are actaully the same wood that you are talking about, select pressure tested means that its of a finer grain of wood is all, but they are one in the same.Hope you play the heck out of her.Ship.........enjoy


Yes Sitka=spruce. But I just wanted to know. There are a lot of spruce varieties. But you think if it _was_ sitka (a positive selling feature) they would say so. Well anyways I emailed them and they replied... SITKA!! With Red spruce bracing!! kksjur Amen to that one. Godin guitars are excellent value. :smilie_flagge17:


----------

